# Question for Probotix users



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

How hard is it to connect the computer provided by Probotix to my home network? This shuffling flash drives is getting to be a hassle.

The reason I ask, after several ejects from my computer (using the proper eject method), it quits recognizing the flash drive when I re-insert it into the USB port. The only way I can it to be recognized is to restart my computer. More time consumed...UGH! Heck by then I have forgot what I was attempting to do! :surprise::frown:

It would be nice to be able to copy the files over the net to the PC in the shop.

And now for the disclaimer: I am not a real networking guru, but I have installed network cards and have a wi-fi home network in place.

Disclaimer #2: I don't have any experience with the operating system (LinuxCNC) provided by Probotix. :frown:

So is this a good idea or bad?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Is it your computer or the CNC computer giving you fits?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Not a bad idea, but you'll want to deny any software updates that Linux may want or they may screw up how linuxCNC works. 

I have mine on my home network. I started out having difficulty finding a wifi dongle that linux would recognize. An IT friend at work suggested an ethernet>wifi device that could be set up on a windows PC then simply plugged into the ethernet port on the Linux PC.

That worked fine, but I've since dropped an ethernet cable from my network box that was in the room right above where my CNC lives. I have a network drive that lives on my network and can be seen by both my windows PC and the CNC Linux PC. All my .ngc files get saved to a folder there, and I made a shortcut to it that lives on the desktop of the linux PC. I even changed the .ini file so it looks there when I try to open a new file inside linuxCNC. 

4D


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Is it your computer or the CNC computer giving you fits?


It is my Toshiba laptop. There are times when it doesn't recognize an external hdd. That is aggravating also. But the biggie is when I remove the flash drive and then re insert it. Sometimes Win10 recognizes it and sometimes it doesn't. The only way to remedy the problem is to reboot the laptop.

I have tried both methods...
1) Right click on the drive letter and select eject.
2) Just remove the flash drive.

It doesn't seem to matter. :frown:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

4DThinker said:


> Not a bad idea, but you'll want to deny any software updates that Linux may want or they may screw up how linuxCNC works.
> 
> I have mine on my home network. I started out having difficulty finding a wifi dongle that linux would recognize. An IT friend at work suggested an ethernet>wifi device that could be set up on a windows PC then simply plugged into the ethernet port on the Linux PC.
> 
> ...


Thanks. 
Something to think about. I would love it to get connected.
This dongle looks good (the first one listed the guy tested).
Ubuntu Linux Compatible WiFi USB Adapters - Will Haley


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Where I work the standard file transfer mode is USB thumb drives. So as to not wear out the USB ports on the PC we have short USB extension cables hanging off them which the students plug into. So far no drive recognition problems, and the extension cable is something we can replace much simpler than the USB ports on the PC. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Win 10 is probably the cause. It sucks!

But ....... I have found that the the USB port and/or the thumb drive become worn after a while. Try a new thumb drive or another USB port if you have one. You can also buy, I believe, an adapter of some sort to give you a different USB port(s).

I'm for leaving the the CNC computer alone by itself working solely for the machine.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

i have found as mentioned to use a extra U S B cable to be the answer. I have also made a file on one computer to hold the items I am working on. I email from one computer to the other and that works OK. 
I just went to the net and in Google listed Sketchup for free. Several downloads for free showed up.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is the problem. I just brought the flash drive in from the shop and plugged it into the USB3 hub. The computer doesn't recognize it. That's the problem in a nutshell. Now I will have to re-boot the laptop. Notice the external hdd plugged in is recognized, and has been for a couple of days. I was having this problem before plugging in the hdd.

It also happens if I plug the flash drive in to the USB3 port on the laptop. I don't see any difference. It is like a krap shoot. One time it will be recognized and the next time it won't. Very frustrating.

Note: The USB3 hub has it's on power source so I would think low voltage would not be the problem.


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks.
> Something to think about. I would love it to get connected.
> This dongle looks good (the first one listed the guy tested).
> Ubuntu Linux Compatible WiFi USB Adapters - Will Haley


1. Forget the dongles! Get back to basics. Have you read the manual for the PC?

2. Have you contacted Probotics support?

3. If it was me (and it may be someday soon), I would just examine the Linux PC and see what the hardware structure is. I would guess it is a standard off-the-shelf PC that is running Linux and on top of that, the CNC application software. Most motherboards today have built-in network adapters and I would think that any reputable company would have a network port on the PC for support and remote access. How else would they do software updates?

Is there and RG45 network connector on the back of the PC? If so, plug it in and see if it recognizes it. You aren't going to screw up the CNC software doing that because the network is on the Linux level.

4. Here are the specs:
=========================================================================
"A network or Internet connection (not strictly needed, but very useful for updates and for communicating with the LinuxCNC community)"
=============================================================================

They are saying it needs a network connection........... 

There seems to be a disconnect somewhere and it may be me...... or not.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> ...2) Just remove the flash drive...


Don't just remove a drive without ejecting it first. That can cause errors on the drive. I know that on my laptop, which has Win10 and linux Mint on it, Mint won't open a shared partition if it wasn't closed properly by Windows. Windows can leave a drive in the "dirty" state if it goes to sleep instead of shutting down too. Linux won't mount a drive like that because it could cause corruption. Dunno if that's a problem for you, Mike but just unplugging is a very bad idea.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Don't just remove a drive without ejecting it first. That can cause errors on the drive. I know that on my laptop, which has Win10 and linux Mint on it, Mint won't open a shared partition if it wasn't closed properly by Windows. Windows can leave a drive in the "dirty" state if it goes to sleep instead of shutting down too. Linux won't mount a drive like that because it could cause corruption. Dunno if that's a problem for you, Mike but just unplugging is a very bad idea.


I always eject it, but the problem still exists. I guess I will get another flash drive and try it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Try it with a different computer, too.

If that's the case you may have to "upgrade". Tell the finishing dept it's for her own good -- to support the growing business!!


----------

